# vodka shooters!



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm in need of a shot recipe that is primarily vodka. i have a good bit extra and i want to make some shooters for my party. the easier and less expensive the better.  know any good recipes?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Lemon drops come to mind.

Rim the shotglass with a slice of lemon then dip in sugar. Fill shot glass with 1/2 vodka and 1/2 freshly squeezed lemon juice. Enjoy!!!

P.S. you could make this mixture a head of time.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

that sounds great. exactly what i needed. easy and cheap. thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup those are what i was thinking too Weiner good selection..
love them


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Old thread, but....jello shooters!  Add some gummy eyeballs to them, and you're set.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Vodka's great but ya can't beat a Flaming Dr.Pepper for a speedy buzz.

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok terror ..what's a flaming dr pepper got in it


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

What's a flaming Dr. Pepper?

I like Bounty Bar shots. My man made them up. A shot of Creme de Coca, and a shot of coconut liquer (Malibu works). Mmmmm...tastes like bounty bar.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Lilly said:


> ok terror ..what's a flaming dr pepper got in it


Well first ya gotta appreciate the taste of a hot Dr.Pepper.

Start with one mug of beer. Next take a shot glass filled nearly to the brim with Amaretto then add a thin layer of Everclear. Light the Everclear (yes on fire) and wait no more than about 3-5 seconds (or the Everclear will burn off) and drop the entire thing, while still on fire, into the mug of beer and guzzle it back (don't worry, the beer extinguishes the fire). Taste almost identical to a can of hot Dr.Pepper.

Wikipedia explains it better here: 




I'm pretty sure it a N'awlins original as I haven't met many people in this neck of the woods that know what it is even.

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Now after reading around on the history of the drink and other similar "depth charge" type drinks I stumbled on something with a bit of a Halloween theme called "Spider Bite".

Spider Bite is a shot of Tarantula Tequila dropped into a mug (pub glass) of Rockstar Energy Drink. Now I don't do very much in the way of drinking like I used but man this sounds wickedly dangerous - Tequila flat out kicks my ass.

-TM


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.drinksmixer.com/cat/384/


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I love tequila but not the energy drinks ,,yuck
well looks like I'll pass on your flaming dr pepper too ..I don't drink beer either.

I guess I'll stick with Fireball ( a cinnamon whiskey) untill I find something else I like


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks Lotus, I will check that out more closely .....


----------



## House_of_horror (Aug 20, 2007)

For my last Halloween party, I made jello shot tubes. I bought clear tubing at Home Depot(20' long..), filled this up with a jello shot mix(with cap at each end), put in the fridge and cut the tube in 4'' section and served it as ''suck and blow'' tubing.

I real party hit!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

we had the suck and blows last yr too I got them on sale at the time.
I made 100 of them..I think we had about 20 left.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

how come noone ever remembers the good ol Long Island Iced Tea? Talk about a drink that will tear you up. it's almost all alcohol


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Rum runners (Ruby Tuesday Style) Rocks!!! It's by far my fave drink.

3 oz Malibu® coconut rum
3/4 oz blackberry brandy
3/4 oz banana liqueur
2 oz orange juice
2 oz pineapple juice
1 splash grenadine syrup
1 splash Bacardi® 151 rum

Shake the Malibu, brandy, banana liqueur and the juices with ice. Strain into a highball glass and add a splash of grenadine and a splash of Bacardi. Garnish with a cherry and an orange slice.


----------

